# My Roommate... Might Be a Fur Too?



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 18, 2010)

UPDATE: Right-O, so I tried the casually pulling up FA around the roomie a few times and finally pointed out the article posted by CannonFodder.  I mentioned that we drew furry characters and the reaction was entirely unexpected.  I believe I've generally weirded her out now, but things are... okay... her reaction to my explanation was, "That's kind of gross."  

... I don't really know what to make of that.  Hmm, maybe I should have followed the scattering of suggestions that I show her porn.  Perhaps in some reverse-psychological way that would have made sense.  Anyway, I didn't really say anything else after that comment.  I think this illustrates the base of my fears: though being a furry isn't like being homosexual/bisexual/any sort of sexual and shouldn't be a big deal, there's the underlying assumption of something less innocent rooted in the fandom.  As opposed to, say, Trekkies.  The association my roommate seemed to have with "furry" was that it was something purely pornographic.  Even after reading that article.  Maybe I'll give another go at explaining another time.  Meanwhile, we continue to draw our characters.  I have no idea.
______Original Post:

I've just started my second semester of college and my roommate and I have become good friends.  We share a similar taste in music and movies, we enjoy the same activities, etc., etc.  And now that I look at the situation, I can't help but wonder if perhaps we share the fandom in common as well.  The only problem is...

If that's the case, we're both still closet-furs.

I helped her design something of a fursona (an actually considerably cute red panda/wolf hybrid that parallels my rabbit/cheetah one) and we've been entertaining each other by drawing comics featuring our anthropomorphic selves.  However, I'm too cowardly to get onto FA with any frequency unless I'm sure she can't see my screen.  After all, as we complain about so often, there are many negative connotations that cling to the fandom.  I don't want to make things awkward between us.  

Sure, I'm aware I'm overreacting a touch, but I don't know what I ought to do.  Do I mention furries to her?  Do I keep quiet about everything?  I mean, I'd very much like to have a partner that I know IRL to accompany me to a convention some day.  Dare I risk bringing it up?  Ideas?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ask her


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ask her



I suppose that would be the direct and most rational route, but I'm allergic to reason.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> I suppose that would be the direct and most rational route, but I'm allergic to reason.


Ask her!
If she doesn't know what a furry is link her this.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8355287.stm


----------



## Rytes (Jan 18, 2010)

if she does anything that a typical furry would do, clown her and say "what are you, a furry?" if she is, celebrate, if not, celebrate. Although, I don't know what typical furry would do that would cause them to stand out


----------



## Ricky (Jan 18, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> If that's the case, we're both still closet-furs.



WTF is a "closet-fur"?



> I helped her design something of a fursona (an actually considerably cute red panda/wolf hybrid that parallels my rabbit/cheetah one) and we've been entertaining each other by drawing comics featuring our anthropomorphic selves.  However, I'm too cowardly to get onto FA with any frequency unless I'm sure she can't see my screen.  After all, as we complain about so often, there are many negative connotations that cling to the fandom.  I don't want to make things awkward between us.



It sounds like she'd be into furry stuff.

Unless you're going to start having fursuit orgies in the room I fail to see the big deal.



> Sure, I'm aware I'm overreacting a touch, but I don't know what I ought to do.  Do I mention furries to her?  Do I keep quiet about everything?  I mean, I'd very much like to have a partner that I know IRL to accompany me to a convention some day.  Dare I risk bringing it up?  Ideas?



I would ask, like someone said above.

"Hey, do you know what a furry convention is?"


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Simply ask if she would like to know were your two fursonas came frome and then bam talk about the fandom and also if you two get along so great she wont hate you even if shes not a fur. there you go sweet heart problem solved...your welcome


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ask her!
> If she doesn't know what a furry is link her this.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8355287.stm



Thank you grandly for that article... it sheds a gentle light on the topic.

_______

And I appreciate the other inputs... I don't anticipate fursuit orgies in the near future, but I'd like to know another person who can be newbish with me in exploring the fandom.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Show her Blotch porn. If she manages not to throw up the first time she sees it, she's doomed to a life of furfaggotry. If she applies for a new roommate it was never meant to be :V .


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ask her


 
Best comment ever made today.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

Buy her a fursuit and force her to put it.
She might feel sexy.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Show her Blotch porn. If she manages not to throw up the first time she sees it, she's doomed to a life of furfaggotry. If she applies for a new roommate it was never meant to be :V .


For the first and probably only time ever: This.

And since it looks like no one else has said it, its OBVIOUS that she's a furry or at least knows about the fandom if she has a fursona.
End of story.

(Not to be rude, but I will never understand people being so scared about asking other people if they are in the fandom.. )


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

ask her if she wants to yiff.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ask her if she wants to yiff.


Oh murr


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ask her if she wants to yiff.



I highly recommend


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> (Not to be rude, but I will never understand people being so scared about asking other people if they are in the fandom.. )



Eh, some of us are just self-conscious introverts of the invertebrate sort.  Just was curious about the general take on this sort of thing.  Also, I introduced her to fursonas and other ridiculous fur-terminology (*will undoubtedly be bricked for that phrase*).


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Just be like "Hey, I see you like those sorts of characters.  I heard about a fandom centered around those that you might find interesting."

If she knows about it, she's a furry.  If she doesn't, you can show her and she can decide whether or not she likes it or not.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> I highly recommend



oh yes of course.  that is a very good show to watch. I would highly reccomend this.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> (Not to be rude, but I will never understand people being so scared about asking other people if they are in the fandom.. )


I can't say I really understand the fear itself, but I suppose people are afraid the answer will be no or that they will be looked at as weird for asking.
Me, I would just go ahead and ask, but then again I never saw being furry as a big deal. 

Cheerio, I would suggest just getting on FA or other furry site when she is around. You are already drawing anthros with her, after all. If she isn't a furry already, she sounds like she would most likely be interested in the fandom.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oh yes of course.  that is a very good show to watch. I would highly reccomend this.



[yt]6mo2vUEPuA4[/yt]


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 18, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> I helped her design something of a fursona (an actually considerably cute red panda/wolf hybrid that parallels my rabbit/cheetah one)...
> 
> we've been entertaining each other by drawing comics featuring our anthropomorphic selves...
> 
> Dare I risk bringing it up?  Ideas?



Are you kidding? You're jointly drawing comics with her of your anthro selves? I'd be shocked if this woman ISN'T into fur!

How about this: show her some nice 'n clean fur art & say 'hey look what I found on the internet - it's like the stuff we draw' & see what happens.



> If she doesn't know what a furry is link her this.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8355287.stm



Great to see this article again; forgot I contributed a comment about halfway down. (I talked up furry art but tactfully refrained from mentioning furry pr0n)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

Check her closet and everything she has when she is not there and check for tails, furry stuff, art, dildo, guns.
That might be quite mean and selfish, and it might also not work, but if you do see some kind of furry thing, ask her by saying randomly "Furry Fandom".
You can also shout "COME AT ME" and rawr at her.

I'd also open FA and just browse it randomly or play with dsafhsdf and if she looks, she would either:
1. 0_0
2. FURRIES <3
3. Furries... *YOU MUST DIE*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Great to see this article again; forgot I contributed a comment about halfway down. (I talked up furry art but tactfully refrained from mentioning furry pr0n)


Meh, the thing is furries & porn in the media doesn't grab as many viewers anymore, even FOXNews on that furry con in Arizona wasn't nearly as negative as previous segments.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 19, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Best comment ever made today.


 
Its funny, I found out one of my best friends on one of my online games was a furry and my friend at college cause I asked (though I sorta figured it out before then, the friend at college had a few pinups from that webcomic Peter is the Wolf and I saw Yiffstar Forums minimized once or twice on his laptop and the girl online well sorta pm me with odd comments that I would only think a furry would say)

Just ask and if your roommate doesn't like it then just say that it never happened :\



Kiszka said:


> For the first and probably only time ever: This.
> 
> And since it looks like no one else has said it, its OBVIOUS that she's a furry or at least knows about the fandom if she has a fursona.
> End of story.
> ...


 
well then the other person knows that you know what a furry is and then shall precede to kill you in your sleep :V



Geek said:


> [yt]6mo2vUEPuA4[/yt]


 I couldn't look at the screen with a straight face, I couldn't take someone seriously looking like that lmao xD


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh lol, a serious answer.

I don't see why you're afraid to go with FA. I'm on there all the time on the school (lol) computers. People that know what it is go "ew that's perverted" or "oh, cool" from time to time. But when they don't, it's not like the associate me to some satanic being for being on a place called "Furaffinity". They just go meh and go on about their business.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh lol, a serious answer.
> 
> I don't see why you're afraid to go with FA. I'm on there all the time on the school (lol) computers. People that know what it is go "ew that's perverted" or "oh, cool" from time to time. But when they don't, it's not like the associate me to some satanic being for being on a place called "Furaffinity". They just go meh and go on about their business.


Why would you ever go to FA at school? There are so many reasons not to... Then again when I was in school I used to go to an awesome forum that I'm not naming here that could potentially have worse stuff than FA on it...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you ever go to FA at school? There are so many reasons not to... Then again when I was in school I used to go to an awesome forum that I'm not naming here that could potentially have worse stuff than FA on it...


 Uh.
Well FAF is supposed to be PG-13 anyways.
And sure, I fap to furry pornography while students do presentations at the library and during lunch hours.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> If that's the case, we're both still *closet-furs.*



For starters, don't treat a "hobby" like you are gay or something.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For starters, don't treat a "hobby" like you are gay or something.



True.  I think that I associate this particular hobby as connected with more than just "I like anthropomorphic animals."  It's a hobby that potentially involves conventioneering, a more active sort of hobbying than drawing cute animals all the time.  I think I'm mostly afraid of bringing it up and having her opinion of me changed by my considering myself an "active fur."  Does that matter in the long run?  Nope, not at all.  But I still fret over such things.

Also, thanks to the other applicable and helpful comments/ideas.



south syde fox said:


> well then the other person knows that you know what a furry is and then shall precede to kill you in your sleep :V



Bummer.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Uh.
> Well FAF is supposed to be PG-13 anyways.
> And sure, I fap to furry pornography while students do presentations at the library and during lunch hours.


The funny thing is based off most furries, it's hard to tell if that last part is sarcasm or not...


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 19, 2010)

Sometimes it's better not to ask... 
Dialog from_ Wayne's World_ (1992)

Garth Algar: Did you ever find Bugs Bunny attractive when he put on a dress and played girl bunny?  
Wayne Campbell: No.  
[_cracks up laughing_]  
Wayne Campbell: No.  
Garth Algar [_embarassed_]: Neither did I. I was just asking.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Uh.
> Well FAF is supposed to be PG-13 anyways.
> And sure, *I fap to furry pornography* while students do presentations at the library and during lunch hours.



Deep, francis, deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee E eeeeeeee1eeeeeeeeeeepeeeep
BUT WHY THE HECK IS THAT? WHAT PART OF IT IS ATTRACTIVE?


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Uh.
> Well FAF is supposed to be PG-13 anyways.
> And sure, I fap to furry pornography while students do presentations at the library and during lunch hours.



I use proxies to go to those sites.
The one i usually go is this one: http://wildcritters.us/wc/post


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 19, 2010)

If you share a computer, clear the history and bookmarks of fa, then check after a few days. If she has her own computer, just check her history when she isn't looking. If she is a furry, just ask her. If she isn't, don't ask.


----------



## Sabian (Jan 19, 2010)

Just ask her, hell it isn't that big of deal. It likes asking someone if they like legos or something. If she isn't, than start the brain washing procedures of links, art, and video of cons.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just be like "Hey, I see you like those sorts of characters. I heard about a fandom centered around those that you might find interesting."
> 
> If she knows about it, she's a furry. If she doesn't, you can show her and she can decide whether or not she likes it or not.


 
Pretty much what I was going to say.

Also, "closet-fur" is a stupid fucking word. Don't use it again.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 19, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Check her closet and everything she has when she is not there and check for tails, furry stuff, art, dildo, guns.





Whitemountaintiger said:


> If she has her own computer, just check her history when she isn't looking.



:shock: Give her some privacy, people!


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Also, "closet-fur" is a stupid fucking word. Don't use it again.



Yes, so I gathered.  I would curl up in self-loathing if your avatar wasn't so darn nifty.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> I suppose that would be the direct and most rational route, but I'm allergic to reason.



Courage is the cure-all for cerebral allergies. Although... I'm really not one to talk. I'm a wuss. But you know something, if you're worried, you could introduce FA as a site for cartoonists specializing in anthros. I mean... what's so unusual about that? I've never heard the animation team of the Lion King get called furfags before. There's less of a stigma if you just approach the topic with a bit of well-rehearsed pragmatism.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 19, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Yes, so I gathered. I would curl up in self-loathing if your avatar wasn't so darn nifty.


 
I know, it kicks ass.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, it kicks ass.



Wanna go for a jog with a knife?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Wanna go for a jog with a knife?


 
It's the only way to do it.


----------



## BigBillysaurus (Jan 20, 2010)

When she comes back from class just be sitting at your desk in ears and a fur-lined strap on, she'll get the idea


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Pretty much what I was going to say.
> 
> Also, "closet-fur" is a stupid fucking word. Don't use it again.



Closet fur is two words.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Closet fur is two words.



You're right. Even when joined by a compound modifier, it's still two words, not one. But um... my question is... relevance to the topic is... what?


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> I've just started my second semester of college and my roommate and I have become good friends.  We share a similar taste in music and movies, we enjoy the same activities, etc., etc.  And now that I look at the situation, I can't help but wonder if perhaps we share the fandom in common as well.  The only problem is...
> 
> If that's the case, we're both still closet-furs.
> 
> I helped her design something of a fursona (an actually considerably cute red panda/wolf hybrid that parallels my rabbit/cheetah one) and we've been entertaining each other by drawing comics featuring our anthropomorphic selves.  However, I'm too cowardly to get onto FA with any frequency unless I'm sure she can't see my screen.  After all, as we complain about so often, there are many negative connotations that cling to the fandom.  I don't want to make things awkward between us.



Okay. That's nice.



> Sure, I'm aware I'm overreacting a touch, but I don't know what I ought to do.  Do I mention furries to her?  Do I keep quiet about everything?  I mean, I'd very much like to have a partner that I know IRL to accompany me to a convention some day.  Dare I risk bringing it up?  Ideas?



Just ask. There's only two probable outcomes.
1) "Yes I am"
2) "The frak's a furry?"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> You're right. Even when joined by a compound modifier, it's still two words, not one. But um... my question is... relevance to the topic is... what?



The OP said this below:




cheeriocheetah said:


> *If that's the case, we're both still closet-furs.*



Furry is not a sexuality, there is no such thing as "closet fur" why? because you do not need to "come out" as being a furry, I mean do train enthusiasts "come out?" Do trekkies "come out?" Do anime fans "Come out?" No they don't, why? cause all those are just hobbies to them, exactly what furry should be treated like.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry is not a sexuality, there is no such thing as "closet fur" why? because you do not need to "come out" as being a furry, I mean do train enthusiasts "come out?" Do trekkies "come out?" Do anime fans "Come out?" No they don't, why? cause all those are just hobbies to them, exactly what furry should be treated like.



Ah, I see your point. Also I agree.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 20, 2010)

^
Bingo indeed, Randy. D:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not saying people can't be lifestylers, but those who see it as a hobby should not worry about "coming out"


----------



## alliha (Jan 20, 2010)

I do support the idea of randomly browse FA and see how your roommate reacts


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

Kill your room mate, you can never be too careful...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

I do support the idea of browsing yiffstar and see how your roomate reacts.
I do support the idea of licking a monitor when a picture with a fursuit is on it and see how your roomate reacts.
I do support the idea of humping the roommate with a fursuit and see how your roommate reacts.

WHO THE HElP WOULD SUPPORT THIS


----------



## alliha (Jan 20, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I do support the idea of licking a monitor when a picture with a fursuit is on it and see how your roomate reacts.


Haha! this reminds me of yesterday, when a classmate completely randomly licked my computer. lol


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not saying people can't be lifestylers, but those who see it as a hobby should not worry about "coming out"



Alright, as I've learned, the term "closet-fur" (compound or no) is not what my case of nigh-quixotic (also compound) anxiety should be called.  Which brings me to a diverging question: Why do so many of us feel a need to "come out"?  It's true that Trekkies, anime-lovers (done with pointing out compounds now), and other fans don't seem to have this closet-case syndrome.  So, ideas on why it exists here?  What makes being a furry different from being a trekkie?  Is it that lifestyle factor?  It's often close association with sexuality?  Or just a lot of nervous newbies like myself who don't want to embarrass ourselves (and why do we fear that, for that matter)?  Hopefully not digressing too much.  Merely curious, since it's such a widely debated phenomenon.



alliha said:


> Haha! this reminds me of yesterday, when a classmate completely randomly licked my computer. lol


... o_o


----------



## darzoz (Jan 20, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Alright, as I've learned, the term "closet-fur" (compound or no) is not what my case of nigh-quixotic (also compound) anxiety should be called. Which brings me to a diverging question: Why do so many of us feel a need to "come out"? It's true that Trekkies, anime-lovers (done with pointing out compounds now), and other fans don't seem to have this closet-case syndrome. So, ideas on why it exists here? What makes being a furry different from being a trekkie? Is it that lifestyle factor? It's often close association with sexuality? Or just a lot of nervous newbies like myself who don't want to embarrass ourselves (and why do we fear that, for that matter)? Hopefully not digressing too much. Merely curious, since it's such a widely debated phenomenon.
> 
> 
> ... o_o


Maybe it's because people don't want to be associated with a ClichÃ© that mostly consists of sexual content.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2010)

darzoz said:


> Maybe it's because people don't want to be associated with a ClichÃ© that mostly consists of sexual content.



it's sad but true, but otherwise i'd just ask, christ it's not even that hard, you make words with your mouth all the time lol

in all honesty, if you are friends, does it matter? if she is a furry, cool, if not, cool, then go get pizza and play atari....or whatever kids do these days


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 20, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> it's sad but true, but otherwise i'd just ask, christ it's not even that hard, you make words with your mouth all the time lol
> 
> in all honesty, if you are friends, does it matter? if she is a furry, cool, if not, cool, then go get pizza and play atari....or whatever kids do these days



i agree... om nom nom pizza
i mean...ya ... just ask, or you start off by just saying "im a furry"

Morric and i didnt know one another were furries untill i said i was one, when we were hanging out. i had enough suspicion that he was one, or just liked anthros enough, that when i told him either his views of me wouldnt really change, or we would just become closer friends.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i agree... om nom nom pizza
> i mean...ya ... just ask, or you start off by just saying "im a furry"
> 
> Morric and i didnt know one another were furries untill i said i was one, when we were hanging out. i had enough suspicion that he was one, or just liked anthros enough, that when i told him either his views of me wouldnt really change, or we would just become closer friends.



pretty much turned out sweet, it's creepy how alike we are though, we're currently working on psychick brain-phones


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Alright, as I've learned, the term "closet-fur" (compound or no) is not what my case of nigh-quixotic (also compound) anxiety should be called.  Which brings me to a diverging question: Why do so many of us feel a need to "come out"?  It's true that Trekkies, anime-lovers (done with pointing out compounds now), and other fans don't seem to have this closet-case syndrome.  So, ideas on why it exists here?  What makes being a furry different from being a trekkie?  Is it that lifestyle factor?  It's often close association with sexuality?  Or just a lot of nervous newbies like myself who don't want to embarrass ourselves (and why do we fear that, for that matter)?  Hopefully not digressing too much.  Merely curious, since it's such a widely debated phenomenon.
> 
> 
> ... o_o



It would help if everyone treated it as just an interest. I think though the main cause behind people being "closet-furs" is because of the sexual stereotype. I don't understand why so many people feel the need to tell people about being a part of the furry fandom, unless of course they are under 18 and want to go to a con, then of course parents will start asking questions, in that case just leave out anything sexual. Or better yet instead of trying to verbally explain take them to your computer and show them. Making sure to take them to sites that either don't involve porn, or have the filters on so very little porn shows through.

I have other interests such as collecting lego and toy cars, but like my furry interest, I don't feel a need to go telling people about it, if they come round and ask, fine I'll explain it. Do we need to answer questions not being asked?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 20, 2010)

You can't really say being part of the furry fandom is the same as being a trekkie or a model train enthusiast because I'm fairly certain that neither of those groups welcome pedophiles and dog fuckers with open arms. Like it or not a big part of the fandom is a deviant fetish community and that stain drags the whole fandom down, there's nothing unreasonable about being ashamed of your involvement with it and wanting to keep it a secret. 

Also there's no sense leaving out the sexuality when you're introducing someone to the fandom because the second you stop holding their hand they're going encounter it and come to the same conclusions about you and the fandom that they would have in the first place. Might as well just refer them to the ed article :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You can't really say being part of the furry fandom is the same as being a trekkie or a model train enthusiast because I'm fairly certain that neither of those groups welcome pedophiles and dog fuckers with open arms. Like it or not a big part of the fandom is a deviant fetish community and that stain drags the whole fandom down, there's nothing unreasonable about being ashamed of your involvement with it and wanting to keep it a secret.
> 
> Also there's no sense leaving out the sexuality when you're introducing someone to the fandom because the second you stop holding their hand they're going encounter it and come to the same conclusions about you and the fandom that they would have in the first place. Might as well just refer them to the ed article :V .



Pedophiles hide here, there and everywhere, not just the fandom, I mean look at how much lolicon is in the anime fanbase >.> Most furries don't welcome pedophiles and zoo's with open arms, websites do. The other thing is unless someone is open about being a pedophile/zoophile we won't know who is and who isn't. Arguing the fandom welcomes pedo's and zoo's is a void argument to me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Pedophiles hide here, there and everywhere, not just the fandom, I mean look at how much lolicon is in the anime fanbase >.> Most furries don't welcome pedophiles and zoo's with open arms, websites do. The other thing is unless someone is open about being a pedophile/zoophile we won't know who is and who isn't. Arguing the fandom welcomes pedo's and zoo's is a void argument to me.



Pedophiles and zoophiles are open about it here Randy, they aren't hiding because they don't have to. Most major furry sites allow pedophilic and zoophilic content, and legions of furfags will happily run to their defense if someone tells them the GTFO. As much is it seems like you'd like to ignore it the fandom welcomes human trash, and as long as it does it's going to have to bear the stigma that comes along with it :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Pedophiles and zoophiles are open about it here Randy, they aren't hiding because they don't have to. Most major furry sites allow pedophilic and zoophilic content, and legions of furfags will happily run to their defense if someone tells them the GTFO. As much is it seems like you'd like to ignore it the fandom welcomes human trash, and as long as it does it's going to have to bear the stigma that comes along with it :V .



I only know of two pedo's and one zoo on the forums. But it is the fault of the websites for allowing them and the content associated with it to stick around, not us the website users, we have no power over it. Unless we all started stamping our feet and saying no, which wont happen cause no one gives a shi......Ah yeah right, no one gives a shit enough to do anything about it.

I see your point now.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 21, 2010)

OP: I think the most obvious solution, is to sit your friend down, talk to her, then both take your tops off, take photos and post them here.

As evidence.

Then we can decide how to progress.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 21, 2010)

alliha said:


> Haha! this reminds me of yesterday, when a classmate completely randomly licked my computer. lol


THAT IS CUTE.
I'D ASK HIM IF HE WERE AN ANIMAL AND COLLAR HIM.




RandyDarkshade said:


> Pedophiles hide here, there and everywhere, not just the fandom, I mean look at how much lolicon is in the anime fanbase >.> Most furries don't welcome pedophiles and zoo's with open arms, websites do. The other thing is unless someone is open about being a pedophile/zoophile we won't know who is and who isn't. Arguing the fandom welcomes pedo's and zoo's is a void argument to me.



Well, as a mediocore ANIME FREAK I suppose I know the best.
I am not pedophile but I still like lolicon :3.
But furry lolicon? That is really ironic.
I don't welcome pedophiles and zoophiles, if they want to change then it's a bullet to the head.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

I say this as a perspective of being a very forward person, (Pay no attention to the skunk entering the room!) but ive called out other furs on less. One of my co-workers i was getting along well with had a paw-print thing on his keychain and i called him out for being a fur. That was the only clue!

That you and your room-mate are doing an anthro-comic and are drawing other anthro related, i would be quite surprised if she wasent a fur. Im with everyone else, just ask her. Theres not to much of a threat if she isnt. (So long as your not just walking around in a crotchless fursuit going "murr de hurr yiff meh now!")


----------



## Smelge (Jan 21, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> (So long as your not just walking around in a crotchless fursuit going "murr de hurr yiff meh now!")



Or if you do, don't forget to video it and link it to ED.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 21, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Or if you do, don't forget to video it and link it to ED.


Youâ€™re a sad case you know


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> Youâ€™re a sad case you know


yeah, but at least he is open about being a horny little roo'


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I only know of two pedo's and one zoo on the forums. But it is the fault of the websites for allowing them and the content associated with it to stick around, not us the website users, we have no power over it. Unless we all started stamping our feet and saying no, which wont happen cause no one gives a shi......Ah yeah right, no one gives a shit enough to do anything about it.
> 
> I see your point now.



Exactly, you won't see that sort of bullshit in most other geek cultures. Weeaboos naturally being the exception which is why they're almost as universally reviled as furfags. I guaranty if someone posted illustrated Klingon child porn on a Trekkie site the people there would give a shit and said worthless fuck would be banned shitless instead of tolerated because "oh we don't want to be mean and judgmental like those awful mundanes who won't let us where our tails to work bawwwww."  



CynicalCirno said:


> Well, as a mediocore ANIME FREAK I suppose I know the best.
> I am not *pedophile* but I still like *lolicon* :3*.*
> But furry lolicon? That is really ironic.
> I don't welcome pedophiles and zoophiles, if they want to change then it's a bullet to the head.



I'm assuming you don't know what at least one of those words means :V .


----------



## Smelge (Jan 21, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> yeah, but at least he is open about being a horny little roo'



Horny?

Ha! Not quite. I think that shits hilarious.

Stuff people do in their own bedrooms is fine, but if they think filming it and letting it go public is a good thing, then they deserve all the ridicule they can get.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> yeah, but at least he is open about being a horny little roo'



That describes me quite well! Except the roo part being a dragon and all.

As for the topic at hand, being one of the sex crazed publicly open lifestyle furries. I see nothing wrong with the fandom as it is


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm assuming you don't know what at least one of those words means :V .



...hmm...but which one?


----------



## alliha (Jan 24, 2010)

I bump this thread in hope of more information wether or not your roommate actually is a furry.
Have you tried any of the suggestions in the thread?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ...hmm...but which one?


He's saying that anyone who likes lolicon is a pedophile, because it's true.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey, I just thought of another way to find out and *you don't have to say a word - she'll wind up asking you:*

*Just wear a T-shirt with furry characters on it and see how she reacts to it!!! If she is into fur she'll probably ask you if you're a furry!* If she reacts negatively you can always say someone gave it to you as a gift.  But I still say your roommate is definitely a furry - too much evidence for her not to be.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Hey, I just thought of another way to find out and *you don't have to say a word - she'll wind up asking you:*
> 
> *Just wear a T-shirt with furry characters on it and see how she reacts to it!!! If she is into fur she'll probably ask you if you're a furry!* If she reacts negatively you can always say someone gave it to you as a gift. But I still say your roommate is definitely a furry - too much evidence for her not to be.


 
Good call. He should get a Anthrocon (or other suitable con) t-shirt and where it around his roommate


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 24, 2010)

alliha said:


> I bump this thread in hope of more information wether or not your roommate actually is a furry.
> Have you tried any of the suggestions in the thread?



Yes, I've been getting on here more often and submitting pieces around my roommate.  Who has been generally disregarding my actions.  I pointed out a few pieces on FA as well, though she seemed more confused than anything.  I just need to outright say something, show her the aforementioned article, and see what comes of it.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Good call. He should get a Anthrocon (or other suitable con) t-shirt and where it around his roommate



Ha, first I need to go to a con (which is what part of this madness is about).  I suppose I could snag a shirt online, but that would only serve to further diminish my self-esteem.


----------



## Miklagard (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey. She probably won't freak out. You never know what kind of people are around the college. I came to my college and met a furry via that Pounced website. We talked a great deal online. While that happened, i became friends with a posse in school. I mentioned this guys name to them and it turns out they were good friends with him. In fact, this furry was a singer for their joke band that played before I got in the school. I saw the video and he was wearing his suit on stage doing death metal vocals.

Point of this rambling is, you never know who will come up in your school. Make some off hand comments about it like everyone else said.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly, you won't see that sort of bullshit in most other geek cultures. Weeaboos naturally being the exception which is why they're almost as universally reviled as furfags. I guaranty if someone posted illustrated Klingon child porn on a Trekkie site the people there would give a shit and said worthless fuck would be banned shitless instead of tolerated because "oh we don't want to be mean and judgmental like those awful mundanes who won't let us where our tails to work bawwwww."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you don't know what at least one of those words means :V .



Uhhh.. NO.
I do know.
But I like lolicon only as art, like you furfa do.
I don't assault young girls and rape them, like how some of you don't get in fursuits and rape defenseless animals.
Also, safety bear rules.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

just spy on her untill you see her doing something furry related


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Uhhh.. NO.
> I do know.
> But I like lolicon only as art, like you furfa do.
> I don't assault young girls and rape them, like how some of you don't get in fursuits and rape defenseless animals.
> Also, safety bear rules.



Pedophilia is attraction to children, whether or not you act on that attraction is irrelevant. Also don't bother with the whole, "I just enjoy the art," spiel because that's bullshit and you know it. If lolicon turns you on you're a pedophile, simple as that :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Pedophilia is attraction to children, whether or not you act on that attraction is irrelevant. Also don't bother with the whole, "I just enjoy the art," spiel because that's bullshit and you know it. If lolicon turns you on you're a pedophile, simple as that :V .



Agreed.



CynicalCirno said:


> Uhhh.. NO.
> I do know.
> But I like lolicon only as art, like you furfa do.
> I don't assault young girls and rape them, like how some of you don't get in fursuits and rape defenseless animals.
> Also, safety bear rules.



I hate lolicon. 

I also hate those that come on here and defend their "fetish" for children. just shut up about it, I odn't want to come on here and read about a fetish for children or real animals for that matter.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Pedophilia is attraction to children, whether or not you act on that attraction is irrelevant. Also don't bother with the whole, "I just enjoy the art," spiel because that's bullshit and you know it. If lolicon turns you on you're a pedophile, simple as that :V .



Just kidding out there.
I just like the pedobear meme.
No need to panic.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also goes for you.
YOU ALSO HAVE A "FETISH".
MY LEVEL IS AT... WWWWWWWWW

Anyway I think that shoes should fly.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just be like "Hey, I see you like those sorts of characters. I heard about a fandom centered around those that you might find interesting."
> 
> If she knows about it, she's a furry. If she doesn't, you can show her and she can decide whether or not she likes it or not.


 
^ This actually is a good idea. Make it seem like you haven't really heard much about it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

ASK HER.

THEN SHOW HER ANIMAL PORN

SHE NEEDS TO BE EDUMECATED.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you might be overreacting a tad. Furry in my eyes is someone who's fond of animals/art of animals/dreams of being an animal/or anything having to do with animals and she's obviously showing a few qualities which could say she's a furry. Heck she might not even know there's whole communities of people about furries but you never know...


----------



## Tai (Jan 25, 2010)

Stop asking to show her animal porn. There are furries who don't like yiff.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

Why don't you just go up to her/him(sorry to lazy to check) and be like 
You:Hey you know the animals we drew?
Her/Him:Yeah
You: Check it out here's tons of them on DeviantArt and some people call them Furries
Her/Him1:Cool
Her/Him2:Really I didn't know what that was!
Her/Him3:Really? I thought that was just like porn and stuff.
Her/Him4: I AM A WALRUS *Dances*
You'll probably get them interested in Furries if they are currently not or you may dissuade their negative preconceptions about Furries. On the small chance that they do #4 then I would suggest that unless they were joking that you request a new roomie.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Why don't you just go up to her/him(sorry to lazy to check) and be like
> You:Hey you know the animals we drew?
> Her/Him:Yeah
> You: Check it out here's tons of them on DeviantArt and some people call them Furries
> ...


 Why is the carmel dance the only thing that comes to mind when i read this? And by the gods, why do i think that an acceptable dance for furs, WHY!?!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Tai_the_perverted_Riolu said:


> Stop asking to show her animal porn. There are furries who don't like yiff.



Lol :V .


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

hai guiz i think my dick might b a furri wut does i do


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hai guiz i think my dick might b a furri wut does i do



TELL UR MUM RIGHT AWAY NOTHING IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN BEING TRUE 2 URSELF :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> TELL UR MUM RIGHT AWAY NOTHING IS MORE IMPORTANT THEN BEING TRUE 2 URSELF :V


KAY I TOLD MY FAMILY AND THEY H8 ME N STUFFS NAO WUT DOES I DO


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> KAY I TOLD MY FAMILY AND THEY H8 ME N STUFFS NAO WUT DOES I DO



TELL THEM THEY R RACIST AND WORSE THAN HITLER AND REPORT THEM 2 THE POLICE 4 *HATE CRIMES >:[ !*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> TELL THEM THEY R RACIST AND WORSE THAN HITLER AND REPORT THEM 2 THE POLICE 4 *HATE CRIMES >:[ !*


KAY I DIDZ BUT DEY SAYS DAT FURRIEZ R NAWT A MINORIORITY!11 DEY R TEH FRUSECUTARZ 2!1!1 ZOMG!11


----------



## Tsun (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you try to introduce someone to the fandom through FA?
I can see why that backfired.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 26, 2010)

Tsun said:


> Did you try to introduce someone to the fandom through FA?
> I can see why that backfired.



Basically yes on all accounts.  It seemed logical at the moment.  Like it must have seemed logical at the time to make a movie about racism on a planet inhabited by tall blue cats.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Basically yes on all accounts.  It seemed logical at the moment.  Like it must have seemed logical at the time to make a movie about racism on a planet inhabited by tall blue cats.


So pretty much you assumed she was a furry because she drew animals, showed her fury crap, and she got weirded out? Nice...


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Pedophilia is attraction to children, whether or not you act on that attraction is irrelevant. Also don't bother with the whole, "I just enjoy the art," spiel because that's bullshit and you know it. If lolicon turns you on you're a pedophile, simple as that :V .


oh come on just cause you like a few cartoons doesn't mean you are attracted to atual children


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 26, 2010)

Any progress on it or are does she still feel confused?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Any progress on it or are does she still feel confused?


I don't think it's confused as much as the OP's room mate think's the OP is creepy.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

bring her to the forums and wait nevermind that would be a bad idea too many people that would ruin that opportunity lol but if u just showed her that all furries arent pr0n fiends then she might not be so weirded out.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

i mean i just want to go to cons and have a good time, hangin out with people that know what im into and understand whats goin on


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh come on just cause you like a few cartoons doesn't mean you are attracted to atual children



Yes it does, that's exactly what it means :V .


----------



## Geek (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wear one of these:


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

OMG that shirt rocks does it come with foxes instead of bunnies ^-^


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

The guy wearing it looks like a slightly skinnier me who doesn't shave their neck. Creepy...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

I want this shirt:


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want this shirt:



You would wear something like that :V


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jan 26, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Are you kidding? You're jointly drawing comics with her of your anthro selves? I'd be shocked if this woman ISN'T into fur!



Drawing yourself as an anthro doesn't necessarily mean you know about the furry fandom, after I saw Dragonheart I wondered what it would be like to be a half dragon/half human (didn't know the term anthro then), but I had no clue about the furry fandom, I'm not sure if we even had internet in our home then


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You would wear something like that :V



yes I would.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes I would.


Inhuman.
YOU MY FRIEND, ARE INDEED A FREAKOU.
Who would wear a shirt with the word that describes two animals dy humping each other? That's like being with the shirt with the word "heat" "penis" "faggot tree" "crep".


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think it's confused as much as the OP's room mate think's the OP is creepy.



Eh, can't blame her.  Poor, poor thing... regardless, I haven't brought it up again.  It's come to my attention that anything I say, vocally or electronically, merely ends up making me look more pathetic.  There's only so much self-worth I have left, and I was saving it up to buy a cool shirt.  Hey, like that "yiff" one!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want this shirt:


That's funny because the other day I was talking with my sister and my best friend about how it would be hilarious to wear a shirt exactly like that...


----------



## footfoe (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The guy wearing it looks like a slightly skinnier me who doesn't shave their neck. Creepy...


You shave your neck?! That means your not a true furry!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You shave your neck?! That means your not a true furry!


Well, I've got a goatee thing goin' on, but I shave my neck because neckbeards are nasty. Does what I have make me a TR00 FURRYYYYYYYY? Also where do I get a yiff shirt? I want one!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You shave your neck?! That means your not a true furry!



I hope you are not being serious.

I mean you don't have to have hair on your neck to be a "true furry" a "true furry" doesn't even exist.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol What? She likes Furries then when she sees them she's like Grody! Why would anyone ever do that?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Lol What? She likes Furries then when she sees them she's like Grody! Why would anyone ever do that?



Maybe she opened with the porn :V .


----------



## furatail (Jan 29, 2010)

It's always best to introduce non-furries to furry fandom as slowly as possible. Start with just cute innocent totally unerotic images. Some furries seem to get all giddy when they think they have a potential fur and end up diving them into there fetishes.
I introduced my GF to it by myself showing a mild interest in the fandom. Showed her cartoons I loved. Kept it clean. Then once she got used to that I just let her know more and more about me. Eventually got to draw and look at anything I wanted without any ounce of fear.


----------

